

The Dangers of Building on the Facebook Platform - rchambers
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2007/07/15/the-dangers-of-building-on-the-facebook-platform
Everybody with a website knows that Google owns two of their most important marketing channels: organic search (SEO) and paid search (SEM).
======
msiegel
There's always a danger when building on top of a platform that's not designed
as an "infrastructure" service. Even public utilities like power & water
aren't 100% reliable.

When you pick a platform to reach your customers, know there will be failures
and set reasonable expectations about service. Sometimes you can compensate
for outages and other platform problems, sometimes you can't.

That's where good customer service comes in. :)

-Matt

